# Salvini primo NO ai migranti .



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

In questi momenti si sta consumando il primo atto della politica estera a firma Salvini. 
Una nave di migranti ( circa 300 ) NON ha ricevuto il via libera per l' attracco su suolo italiano . 

Sulla nave 8 donne incinta e più di 20 bambini .


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

Penso di aver assistito per la prima volta in vita mia ad una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato. 

ESSELUNGA , sono in fila per pagare e la radio sta facendo il notiziario in filodiffusione . Dice questa cosa di Salvini e si sente un applauso delle persone nel supermercato. 

Onestamente non so come reagire, l immigrato non è di certo il male anzi ho moltissimi amici non italiani. Ma la reazione della gente mi ha sconvolto.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Ok non possiamo accogliere tutti.a parliamo di persone,donne e bambini,che fuggno ed hanno una dignità. Sono umani,non possiamo lasciarli morire


----------



## luis4 (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi momenti si sta consumando il primo atto della politica estera a firma Salvini.
> Una nave di migranti ( circa 300 ) NON ha ricevuto il via libera per l attracco su suolo italiano .
> 
> Sulla nave 8 donne incinta e più di 20 bambini .



la domanda sorge spontanea, dove andranno questi e i tanti che arriveranno?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso di aver assistito per la prima volta in vita mia ad una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
> 
> ESSELUNGA , sono in fila per pagare e la radio sta facendo il notiziario in filodiffusione . Dice questa cosa di Salvini e si sente un applauso delle persone nel supermercato.
> 
> Onestamente non so come reagire, l immigrato non è di certo il male anzi ho moltissimi amici non italiani. Ma la reazione della gente mi ha sconvolto.



La gente è ignorante. sono persone


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ok non possiamo accogliere tutti.a parliamo di persone,donne e bambini,che fuggno ed hanno una dignità. Sono umani,non possiamo lasciarli morire



Concordo con te ma : 

Malta non li vuole 
Spagna li aspetta con le armi 
Francia li espelle appena entrati su suolo italiano . 

E come la mettiamo ? Li teniamo tutti noi ?
( domanda seria non provocazione)


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo con te ma :
> 
> Malta non li vuole
> Spagna li aspetta con le armi
> ...


È quello che dico. Vanno accolti ma equamente divisi in UE


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2018)

Chi scappa da guerre ha il diritto di cercare un rifugio, L italia ed Europa hanno il dovere di aiutarli ed se vogliono rimanere di integrarli!
Però tutti si devono fare identificare!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi momenti si sta consumando il primo atto della politica estera a firma Salvini.
> Una nave di migranti ( circa 300 ) NON ha ricevuto il via libera per l attracco su suolo italiano .
> 
> Sulla nave 8 donne incinta e più di 20 bambini .



Sentite queste parole: nei prossimi mesi prepariamoci ad un attentato terroristico in Italia, dico solo questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Chi scappa da guerre ha il diritto di cercare un rifugio, L italia ed Europa hanno il dovere di aiutarli ed se vogliono rimanere di integrarli!
> Però tutti si devono fare identificare!!!



Il problema è quello, molti arrivano senza identità e si rifiutano di farsi identificare ne controllare per malattie ecc ecc e rimangono lì nei centri di accoglienza come in un limbo. 

Poi scappano (ovviamente) e finiscono disperi nel paese e delinquono . 

Dura dura scelta da fare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

Ora che ci sarà la linea dura saranno sempre tutti bambini e donne incinte sulle navi per i media, quando tipo il 90 e passa per cento sono giovani uomini in forze.

La meneranno sul pietismo e i pampiniiiiiii, qualcuno pensi ai pampiniiiiiiii, donate 10 euro al mese per i pampini!

Strumentalizzazione a manetta in arrivo


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Giugno 2018)

Bene, speriamo sia il primo di tanti no. Me ne frego se sono persone, non possiamo continuare ad essere la discarica d'Europa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sentite queste parole: nei prossimi mesi prepariamoci ad un attentato terroristico in Italia, dico solo questo.



Ci hanno gia provato più volte,sempre sventati.


----------



## Milanista (10 Giugno 2018)

Sono commosso


----------



## Igniorante (10 Giugno 2018)

Mi dispiace molto, specie se si tratta di donne e bambini.
Ma purtroppo è un cambiamento necessario. E la colpa è ovviamente dell'Europa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi momenti si sta consumando il primo atto della politica estera a firma Salvini.
> Una nave di migranti ( circa 300 ) NON ha ricevuto il via libera per l attracco su suolo italiano .
> 
> Sulla nave 8 donne incinta e più di 20 bambini .



Va specificato che la nave in questione si trova nei pressi di Malta, e che Salvini ha semplicemente detto che se Malta si rifiuterà di accoglierli l'Italia chiuderà i porti.
Alleluja.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Va specificato che la nave in questione si trova nei pressi di Malta, e che Salvini ha semplicemente detto che se Malta si rifiuterà di accoglierli l'Italia chiuderà i porti.
> Alleluja.



Tra l'altro non è una carretta, è una nave sicura di una ong, gli immigrati non rischiano di morire stando a bordo. Di porti ce ne sono tanti, vediamo chi si li piglia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2018)

Non ci sono alternative. Li prenda Malta, i discorsi buonisti che si fanno valgono anche per loro.
Sono ugualmente "razzisti" e carnefici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Va specificato che la nave in questione si trova nei pressi di Malta, e che Salvini ha semplicemente detto che se Malta si rifiuterà di accoglierli l'Italia chiuderà i porti.
> Alleluja.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non è una carretta, è una nave sicura di una ong, gli immigrati non rischiano di morire stando a bordo. Di porti ce ne sono tanti, vediamo chi si li piglia.



Vero, cosa molto importante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Giugno 2018)

L'immigrazione è solo un businnes alimentato dal PD, quella gente non deve sbarcare, così come non li fanno sbarcare in Francia, Malta e Spagna, 
Che facciano salire a bordo la protezione civile, gli diano assistenza medica, medicine e viveri finche non si stufino e dichiarino il porto di partenza, poi li riaccompagnino indietro.


----------



## addox (10 Giugno 2018)

Se si vuole affrontare il problema seriamente, da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare. Non sono in pericolo di vita e la risposta di Malta è eloquente. Fate le vostre deduzioni su come questa situazione è stata fino ad oggi gestita.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Va specificato che la nave in questione si trova nei pressi di Malta, e che Salvini ha semplicemente detto che se Malta si rifiuterà di accoglierli l'Italia chiuderà i porti.
> Alleluja.



La nave sta puntando verso il mediterraneo si puo vedere la rotta in tempo reale. Mi pare ovvio che siamo noi quelli con l'anello al naso


----------



## vota DC (10 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ok non possiamo accogliere tutti.a parliamo di persone,donne e bambini,che fuggno ed hanno una dignità. Sono umani,non possiamo lasciarli morire


Da minorenne giravi con diecimila euro in contante? 123 sono minorenni non accompagnati. È ovvio che qualcuno ha pagato per loro. Per sottrarli alla schiavitù li togli dalla barca ong e li mandi su una barca del governo che li porti in un paese a sorpresa così gli acquirenti rimangono spiazzati e non possono possedere la merce umana.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La nave sta puntando verso il mediterraneo si puo vedere la rotta in tempo reale. Mi pare ovvio che siamo noi quelli con l'anello al naso



Allora questo è il primo grande esame per Salvini.
Questa nave NON può attraccare in Italia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Giugno 2018)




----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Giugno 2018)

vite umane sono vite umane, ma no a un traffico di immigrati che va verso l'italia, la maggiorparte di questa gente non fugge dalla guerra e per questo devono ritornare nel loro paese..per di piu' questi immigrato sono poco integrabili, hanno un'altra cultura, religione ect., ci vogliono delle quote massime e tutti i paesi membri doverebbere aderire..deliquenti e persone che non si integrano e vivono gia' in europa dovrebbero essere espulsi..qui vale piu' il benessere della comunita' che del individuo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

*Mario Lavia: Il PD organizzi subito una manifestazione fuori dal parlamento a favore della Aquarius. Occorre agire subito*


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

*De Magistris sfida il governo : il porto di Napoli pronto ad accogliere la Aquarius*


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Mario Lavia: Il PD organizzi subito una manifestazione fuori dal parlamento a favore della Aquarius. Occorre agire subito*


 si cosi' nelle prossime elezioni non prendono neanche il 10 %


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2018)

*Situazione live: come si può vedere online, la Aquarius si sta allontanando da Malta e sembra procedere verso la Sicilia.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Giugno 2018)

Ottimo, gli scafisti delle ong e gli albergatori falliti si attacchino

O Malta o marcia indietro, Salvini non è la Boldrini purtroppo per i Soros vari, magari per questa volta dovrà cedere, ma l'aria è cambiata


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Situazione live: come si può vedere online, la Aquarius si sta allontanando da Malta e sembra procedere verso la Sicilia.*



Gli scafisti dell'acquarius pare che si stiano appellando al meteo, quando il cielo in quella zona è sereno. Sono scafisti, e con loro non si tratta. Se perseverano subito blocco navale con procuratore della Repubblica a bordo con accuse di favoreggiamento dell'immigrazione clandestina, del terrorismo internazionale e per concorso in crimini contro l'umanità


----------



## Igniorante (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *De Magistris sfida il governo : il porto di Napoli pronto ad accogliere la Aquarius*



Maledetti luridi, bisogna che Di Maio e Salvini organizzino subito una conferenza stampa in cui evidenzino quello che si è scritto finora qui dentro. 
Altrimenti i tg ci sguazzeranno, con questa storia... Già adesso l'indirizzo è chiaro, M5S e Lega razzisti ed insensibili


----------



## leviatano (10 Giugno 2018)

Non arrivo ad applaudire, ma questa cosa finalmente mette in luce l'ipocrisia di Malta e delle sue ong costruite e senza tassazione in quello stato canaglia. perchè se siamo qui a credere che tutti soccorrono queste persone in mare in nome della solidarietà, allora possiamo pure pensare all'esistenza di babbo natale.
io sono per la determinazione dei popoli, e quindi queste persone devono essere parte integrante per cambiare il proprio paese d'origine e non cercare di trovare "l'america" altrove, perchè se porti via l'età migliore del popolo distruggi quella stessa nazione da cui proviene.
cerchiamo anche di arrivare alla sorgente di questo traffico, perchè lì di propaganda per un mondo migliore in europa a mille euro con tanto di volantini per incentivare a partire tramite la mafia dell'immigrazione, è cosa stravista da antropologi e collaboratori con associazioni di volontariato in africa.
le anime belle alla "Gino Strada" uccidono queste persone e gli stati appartenenti di queste persone.


----------



## leviatano (10 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gli scafisti dell'acquarius pare che si stiano appellando al meteo, quando il cielo in quella zona è sereno. Sono scafisti, e con loro non si tratta. Se perseverano subito blocco navale con procuratore della Repubblica a bordo con accuse di favoreggiamento dell'immigrazione clandestina, del terrorismo internazionale e per concorso in crimini contro l'umanità



Quoto, bisogna mettere fine a questo giro criminale sulla pelle di persone che vengono raggirate.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Giugno 2018)

De Magistris (sindaco di Napoli): " il porto di Napoli è pronto ad accoglierli. Noi siamo umani, con un cuore grande. Napoli è pronta, senza soldi, per salvare vite umane”
Leoluca Orlando (sindaco di Palermo): “Palermo è la città che a partire dal proprio nome è ‘tutta un porto’, è stata e sarà sempre pronta ad accogliere le navi, civili o militari che siano, impegnate nel salvataggio di vite umane"

La Giunta comunale di Messina: “Se Salvini pensa di poter concepire il suo “NO”, l’amministrazione Accorinti risponde con un grande e incondizionato “Sì”, coerente con la politica di accoglienza fino ad oggi attuata."

Praticamente se li stanno litigando, pare la vogliano tutti sta nave...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Giugno 2018)

Avanti con i buonismi e l'ipocrisia dei sinistrati, ci hanno portato lontano


----------



## leviatano (10 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Magistris (sindaco di Napoli): " il porto di Napoli è pronto ad accoglierli. Noi siamo umani, con un cuore grande. Napoli è pronta, senza soldi, per salvare vite umane”
> Leoluca Orlando (sindaco di Palermo): “Palermo è la città che a partire dal proprio nome è ‘tutta un porto’, è stata e sarà sempre pronta ad accogliere le navi, civili o militari che siano, impegnate nel salvataggio di vite umane"
> 
> La Giunta comunale di Messina: “Se Salvini pensa di poter concepire il suo “NO”, l’amministrazione Accorinti risponde con un grande e incondizionato “Sì”, coerente con la politica di accoglienza fino ad oggi attuata."
> ...



chissà come mai la vogliono


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Magistris (sindaco di Napoli): " il porto di Napoli è pronto ad accoglierli. Noi siamo umani, con un cuore grande. Napoli è pronta, senza soldi, per salvare vite umane”
> Leoluca Orlando (sindaco di Palermo): “Palermo è la città che a partire dal proprio nome è ‘tutta un porto’, è stata e sarà sempre pronta ad accogliere le navi, civili o militari che siano, impegnate nel salvataggio di vite umane"
> 
> La Giunta comunale di Messina: “Se Salvini pensa di poter concepire il suo “NO”, l’amministrazione Accorinti risponde con un grande e incondizionato “Sì”, coerente con la politica di accoglienza fino ad oggi attuata."
> ...



Sempre pronto sto pagliaccio, qua il cuore non c'entra nulla. Gli altri sono liberi di rifiutarsi o rimandarli indietro, noi pronti col cu...ore aperto


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2018)

Ora da Giletti in collegamento telefonico Giusi Nicolini (ex sindaco di Lampedusa del PD) che sta dicendo che l'Italia rischia condanne per quello che ha fatto  .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Giugno 2018)

Non intervengo mai su questo argomento (non solo qui) perché credo sia fatica sprecata ma faccio un'eccezione
Va bene tutto: respingere le navi (già fatto, anche di peggio), contrattare quote con altri paesi europei (e gli amici ungheresi?), intervenire in loco (Minniti). Ma sono palliativi. Servono due cose: 1) aiutarli a casa loro (sul serio) e 2) gestire l'integrazione qui di quelli che arrivano. Perché arriveranno comunque e bisognerebbe essere capaci di governare i flussi, per quanto è possibile scegliendo e poi integrando. In altre parole, rispondere alla domanda: come si entra legalmente in Italia? 
La demografia non è un gioco, né un'opinione. L'indice di dipendenza degli anziani (popolazione oltre 65 anni diviso popolazione in età 15-64) nel 2010 era 33,5, nel 2050 sarà 68,5. Questa proiezione ISTAT e AGW già sconta flussi annui di immigrati di circa 150.000 persone l'anno. Questa è la realtà.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sulla nave 8 donne incinta e più di 20 bambini .


Sarà un'estate calda...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Giugno 2018)

La Boldrini impazzita di rabbia su Twitter: "Salvini chiude i porti. Poi chiuderà le strade. Poi ci chiuderà in casa. Dopodichè, quando non avrà più nulla da chiudere se non i suoi vergognosi profili social, avrà raggiunto il suo obiettivo: un Paese isolato, riportato ai tempi di sua nonna."


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Giugno 2018)

Dov è andata alla fine? Io approvo quanto fatto da salvini. Perchè è un gesto che mette a nudo malta e l europa. Forza lega e forza 5 stelle


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

La cosa divertente è che pensano che queste isterie pro immigrati danneggino salvini e il governo. Senza la questione immigrati la lega andava al massimo al 10% non di più. Più cianciano e inveiscono più danneggiano loro stessi, tra l'altro queste uscite patetiche creano un conflitto sociale sempre più forte e alimenta il razzismo vero


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Giugno 2018)

Forza Italia, attraverso un comunicato del responsabile nazionale per l'immigrazione Silli, fa sapere che appoggia la scelta di Salvini. 

Santelli (FI) : "Malta faccia il suo dovere come primo porto, non è possibile continuare a porgere l'altra guancia all'Europa di fronte a queste evidenti prepotenze"

(finta) Sinistra sempre più sola.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ora che ci sarà la linea dura saranno sempre tutti bambini e donne incinte sulle navi per i media, quando tipo il 90 e passa per cento sono giovani uomini in forze.
> 
> La meneranno sul pietismo e i pampiniiiiiii, qualcuno pensi ai pampiniiiiiiii, donate 10 euro al mese per i pampini!
> 
> Strumentalizzazione a manetta in arrivo


Sono d'accordo. Pensiero poco "commerciale" ma io sono d'accordo. Troppa troppa troppa strumentalizzazione sui bambini. E zero attenzioni per "gli altri" esseri umani.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *De Magistris sfida il governo : il porto di Napoli pronto ad accogliere la Aquarius*


Una mossa che potrebbe spostare molti voti, e molte opinioni, in una notte.

Si spostano voti sì, ma da che parte?
Qui c'è un'arma suprema di strumentalizzazione. Attenzione che se c'è razzismo, c'è anche facile pietismo. 

Immaginate se scappa fuori un filmato di una donna incinta che si sente male...o esagero: muore un bambino a bordo! Gli effetti potrebbero essere devastanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Pensiero poco "commerciale" ma io sono d'accordo. Troppa troppa troppa strumentalizzazione sui bambini. E zero attenzioni per "gli altri" esseri umani.
> 
> 
> Una mossa che potrebbe spostare molti voti, e molte opinioni, in una notte.
> ...



Mi viene in mente la storia di Aylan, il cui corpo fu spostato per fare il drammone con la foto perfetta...

Il problema è che il pietismo degli ultimi anni ha reso molta gente insensibile, io compreso (ancora c'è gente che si fa prendere da queste cose, ma decisamente meno di prima).

In tv mandano 40mila spot di associazioni che chiedono soldi, bambini bisognosi di qua, bambini bisognosi di la. Addirittura le adozioni a distanza per i BAMBINI ITALIANI! Dona pure tu 10 euro al mese! 
E' chiaro che c'è qualcosa che non va ed è tutto meno che reale altruismo. Questo bombardamento continuo finisce per avere effetti opposti ai desiderata. Si finisce quindi col fottersene sempre e comunque (sbagliando). Non si rendono conto di cosa stanno facendo crescere nella testa delle persone.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Avanti con i buonismi e l'ipocrisia dei sinistrati, ci hanno portato lontano


Sarebbero disposti ad affossarci tutti, pur di mantenere quel *FALSO* buonismo (perchè a quelli del PD, dei migranti, non gliene frega una beneamata mazza). 

A Renzi dei migranti non gliene frega nulla. 
Alla principessa Elena dei migranti non gliene frega nulla. 
Agli altri traditori, tipo delrio, dei migranti non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Maledetti luridi, bisogna che Di Maio e Salvini organizzino subito una conferenza stampa in cui evidenzino quello che si è scritto finora qui dentro.
> Altrimenti i tg ci sguazzeranno, con questa storia... Già adesso l'indirizzo è chiaro, M5S e Lega razzisti ed insensibili



Ma guarda che è cosi, questi hanno appena iniziato. Stanno facendo un macello incredibile. Questo è razzismo puro. Contenti voi...


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il pietismo degli ultimi anni ha reso molta gente insensibile, io compreso (ancora c'è gente che si fa prendere da queste cose, ma decisamente meno di prima).
> 
> In tv mandano 40mila spot di associazioni che chiedono soldi, bambini bisognosi di qua, bambini bisognosi di la. Addirittura le adozioni a distanza per i BAMBINI ITALIANI! Dona pure tu 10 euro al mese!
> E' chiaro che c'è qualcosa che non va ed è tutto meno che reale altruismo. Questo bombardamento continuo finisce per avere effetti opposti ai desiderata. Si finisce quindi col fottersene sempre e comunque. *Non si rendono conto di cosa stanno facendo crescere nella testa delle persone*


Purtroppo siamo mediamente in mano a quello che ci viene proposto. 
E non c'è solo il problema della massa che pensa quello che gli viene imposto di pensare. Anche cominciare a fare l'opposto è un problema. 
Perchè è solo l'altra faccia della medaglia del "non pensiero autonomo".

Per intenderci, quoto il messaggio di Lollo:


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso di aver assistito per la prima volta in vita mia ad una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
> 
> ESSELUNGA , sono in fila per pagare e la radio sta facendo il notiziario in filodiffusione . Dice questa cosa di Salvini e si sente un applauso delle persone nel supermercato.
> 
> Onestamente non so come reagire, l immigrato non è di certo il male anzi ho moltissimi amici non italiani. Ma la reazione della gente mi ha sconvolto.


Conoscendo "il mio pollo" non ci vedo molta naturalezza in questo.
Siamo una nave in mezzo ad una tempesta. La tempesta ci porta dove vuole lei.

In ogni caso personalmente più che del pensiero di massa sono TERRORIZZATO dalla caduta del governo e rinascita di QUESTO PD. Quel fdp di Renzi è lì che aspetta, mannaggia a lui!


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Giugno 2018)

È ora di mettere a tacere la volontà di portarli tutti qua mascherata da finta solidarietà

Forza salvini


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Le immagini proposte da La Repubblica sul suo sito:












*La Repubblica: "...destino dei migranti appeso a un filo"*

Avranno anche a cuore la nave Aquarius (nome già modaiolo), ma questi di "sinistra" hanno tutto l'interesse a far affondare il neo-governo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che da più parti leggevo ironie su Salvini e su gli sbarchi che continuavano ad arrivare nei giorni scorsi dagli ambienti PD. Come a dire, moh che sei ministro sbarcano pure con te! Incapace che non mantieni quello che dici! 

Qualunque cosa faccia questo governo sarà sempre sbagliata per chi è schierato o ha interessi nel partito


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La Boldrini impazzita di rabbia su Twitter: "Salvini chiude i porti. Poi chiuderà le strade. Poi ci chiuderà in casa. Dopodichè, quando non avrà più nulla da chiudere se non i suoi vergognosi profili social, avrà raggiunto il suo obiettivo: un Paese isolato, riportato ai tempi di sua nonna."





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Magistris (sindaco di Napoli): " il porto di Napoli è pronto ad accoglierli. Noi siamo umani, con un cuore grande. Napoli è pronta, senza soldi, per salvare vite umane”
> Leoluca Orlando (sindaco di Palermo): “Palermo è la città che a partire dal proprio nome è ‘tutta un porto’, è stata e sarà sempre pronta ad accogliere le navi, civili o militari che siano, impegnate nel salvataggio di vite umane"
> 
> La Giunta comunale di Messina: “Se Salvini pensa di poter concepire il suo “NO”, l’amministrazione Accorinti risponde con un grande e incondizionato “Sì”, coerente con la politica di accoglienza fino ad oggi attuata."
> ...










AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È ora di mettere a tacere la volontà di portarli tutti qua mascherata da finta solidarietà
> 
> Forza salvini


Questo no di stasera è molto utile per cominciare a sbloccare una situazione che si è fatta pesante.

Ma personalmente continuerò a ritenere Salvini un razzista e neanche tanto furbo. Molti degli immigrati che sono in Italia non vivono nessuna pacchia. Non è una favoletta che lavorano 10-12-14 ore nei campi a 2.50 euro/ora. Può fare quello che deve fare con rispetto degli essere umani. Invece no, li tratta come pacchi da rispedire.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che da più parti leggevo ironie su Salvini e su gli sbarchi che continuavano ad arrivare nei giorni scorsi dagli ambienti PD. Come a dire, moh che sei ministro sbarcano pure con te! Incapace che non mantieni quello che dici!
> 
> Qualunque cosa faccia questo governo sarà sempre sbagliata per chi è schierato o ha interessi nel partito


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: "...destino dei migranti appeso a un filo"*
> 
> Avranno anche a cuore la nave Aquarius (nome già modaiolo), ma questi di "sinistra" hanno tutto l'interesse a far affondare il neo-governo.



Non mi stupirei se all'interno della nave ne facessero fuori un paio stanotte, per poi innescare le polemiche.
Aspettatevi di tutto.


----------



## Heaven (10 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È ora di mettere a tacere la volontà di portarli tutti qua mascherata da finta solidarietà
> 
> Forza salvini




Infatti. Inoltre, i 629 migranti sono in una nave moderna e piena di medici, non stanno rischiando la vita.
Ci stiamo comportando come tutti gli altri paesi europei.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La Boldrini impazzita di rabbia su Twitter: "Salvini chiude i porti. Poi chiuderà le strade. Poi ci chiuderà in casa. Dopodichè, quando non avrà più nulla da chiudere se non i suoi vergognosi profili social, avrà raggiunto il suo obiettivo: un Paese isolato, riportato ai tempi di sua nonna."



Stiamo comunque parlando di un Ministro dell'Interno.
È normale che gente del livello della Boldrini si rivolga così ad una delle cariche più importanti del Governo?
Gente che ha sempre fatto del buonismo il suo cavallo di battaglia, improvvisamente getta la maschera e si mostra per quel che è.
Stessa cosa per quanto riguarda la maggior parte di giornali e reti televisive.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Giugno 2018)

L'opposizione del PD: condividere su twitter canzoni di Mengoni

Rotolo


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che è cosi, questi hanno appena iniziato. Stanno facendo un macello incredibile. Questo è razzismo puro. Contenti voi...



In Italia di razzismo ce n'è molto poco, a mio modesto parere. 
Violenze sessuali, spaccio, furti da parte di stranieri sono quasi all'ordine del giorno e vengono puniti alla stregua di una multa in divieto di sosta. 
Se questo è il razzismo che c'è in Italia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'opposizione del PD: condividere su twitter canzoni di Mengoni
> 
> Rotolo



Su social comunque pare un plebiscito per la scelta di Salvini,. Addirittura su repubblica la maggioranza dei commenti non disdegna questa mossa. Fantascienza praticamente

Si stanno scavando una fossa gigantesca con sta storia dell'immigrazione e non se ne rendono conto. Su questo tema praticamente l'80% degli italiani è concorde


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2018)

De Magistris... Falli attraccare a Napoli.... E portatilli a casa toia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su social comunque pare un plebiscito per la scelta di Salvini,. Addirittura su repubblica la maggioranza dei commenti non disdegna questa mossa. Fantascienza praticamente
> 
> Si stanno scavando una fossa gigantesca con sta storia dell'immigrazione e non se ne rendono conto. Su questo tema praticamente l'80% degli italiani è concorde



Salvini va al 35% da solo alle prossime europee. Potenzialmente 70-80% con i 5S, se manterranno l'unità e la parte stellata di Fico non fa scherzetti.

Che era quello previsto da D'Alema, e che anche la sinistra più "esperta", non quella intellettualoide-radical, sa benissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2018)

Mossa di Salvini assolutamente SPETTACOLARE.

La gente è incazzata nera e non vedeva l'ora di una risposta forte, lui ha dimostrato di non essere solo un parla parla ma di dare seguito a cio che ha promesso in campagna elettorale, e chiaramente i sinistroidi stanno sbagliando tutto appellandosi al pietismo e all'empatia che i cittadini italiani, esasperati, ormai non hanno più.

Il modus operandi da ora sarà questo: le navi saranno intercettate, i migranti a bordo saranno rifocillati, gli sarà garantita assitenza medica, e infine saranno rimandati al porto di partenza.
Scontato dire che molte ONG saranno dichiarate fuorilegge, in quanto dimostratesi veri e propri scafisti, e quindi trafficanti di esseri umani.
La Aquarius, e molte prima di lei, è andata a prendere i migranti praticamente sulla costa libica: questo non è salvataggio, ma scafismo.

Tagliare le ONG, tagliare i contributi al business dell'accoglienza, tagliare i fondi per l'immigrazione, tagliare le cooperative criminali.
La pacchia è finita, lo stato di diritto è tornato.
Con buona pace di Renzi, Boldrini, Alfano e traditori della patria vari.

PS: dopo oggi, lega al 30-32%.
Molti non stavano aspettando altro per "dichiararsi).


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2018)

moffus98 ha scritto:


> ma guarda che è cosi, questi hanno appena iniziato. Stanno facendo un macello incredibile. Questo è razzismo puro. Contenti voi...



lol


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Pensavo fosse un fake, invece è tutto vero


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Andate a vedere il Twitter della Boldrini  non se ne trova uno che la non la insulti


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Mi spiace per questi migranti, come tutti quelli che si trovano sul rasoio di cambi epocali pagano colpe di altri...la politica (forse) è cambiata..

Salvini vuole forzare la mano all'Europa mostrando come l'Unione in questi casi se ne sia sempre lavata le mani e l'Italia ha dovuto pensarci da sola e l'unico modo è smettere di fare i salvatori dell'africa..

Queste persone devono in primis capire che non si entra così in europa, e in secondo luogo l'europa deve applicare politiche serie sul suolo africano..o volete dirmi che l'indispensabile unione europea senza la quale tutti saremmo morti e non potremmo competere con USA, Cina e Russia non è nemmeno capace di stringere un accordo "di forza" con paesi come Libia, Egitto e Tunisia?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per questi migranti, come tutti quelli che si trovano sul rasoio di cambi epocali pagano colpe di altri...la politica (forse) è cambiata..
> 
> Salvini vuole forzare la mano all'Europa mostrando come l'Unione in questi casi se ne sia sempre lavata le mani e l'Italia ha dovuto pensarci da sola e l'unico modo è smettere di fare i salvatori dell'africa..
> 
> Queste persone devono in primis capire che non si entra così in europa, e in secondo luogo l'europa deve applicare politiche serie sul suolo africano..o volete dirmi che l'indispensabile unione europea senza la quale tutti saremmo morti e non potremmo competere con USA, Cina e Russia non è nemmeno capace di stringere un accordo "di forza" con paesi come Libia, Egitto e Tunisia?



Ma perchè dobbiamo farci solo noi europei tutte queste pippe?
posto che il 90 % dei migranti non sono rifugiati, e addirittura la maggior parte di chi emigra sono persone di ceto medio per gli standard africani, non i poverissimi in assoluto tant'è che trovano i soldi per pagarsi il viaggio.

Se il problema fosse reale che si stabilisca un tavolo all'Onu e che anche Usa, Cina, Russia, Canada, Australia si prendano in carico la loro parte, ma la verità è che anche in Europa il problema è quasi tutto Italiano, troppo sospetta la cosa, si conoscono gli interessi in ballo,
ma poi tutti i fari sono puntati sull'emigrazione musulmana, ma mi devono ancora spiegare il motivo di tutti i sud americani, cinesi e Ucraini e sud asiatici che entrano nel nostro paese...


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Ambasciatore di Malta: “Non sbarcare a Valletta è stata una decisione del capitano dell’Acquarius, avevamo dato disponibilità”.

Passano poche ore e si ritratta...

Ambasciatore di Malta: “I migranti dell’Aquarius non li accogliamo, *è una questione di principio*. [...] l'operazione è avvenuta nella SAR libica coordinata dal centro RCC di Roma. Per cui è assolutamente escluso che i migranti debbano essere sbarcati a Malta”.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dobbiamo farci solo noi europei tutte queste pippe?
> posto che il 90 % dei migranti non sono rifugiati, e addirittura la maggior parte di chi emigra sono persone di ceto medio per gli standard africani, non i poverissimi in assoluto tant'è che trovano i soldi per pagarsi il viaggio.
> 
> Se il problema fosse reale che si stabilisca un tavolo all'Onu e che anche *Usa, Cina, Russia* si prendano in carico la loro parte, ma la verità è che anche in Europa il problema è quasi tutto Italiano, troppo sospetta la cosa, si conoscono gli interessi in ballo,
> ma poi tutti i fari sono puntati sull'emigrazione musulmana, ma mi devono ancora spiegare il motivo di tutti i sud americani, cinesi e Ucraini e sud asiatici che entrano nel nostro paese...



Attenzione che anche l'america ha un grossissimo problema di immigrazione dal messico/caraibi/sud america..e di certo noi come europa non vogliamo interessacene..la cina ora non la conosco ma credo pure lì si stiano riempiendo di immigrati dal sud est asiatico...

Sicuramente i flussi migratori sono problemi "internazionali", ma tutte le aree sviluppate hanno chi più chi meno i loro problemi..l'Europa non può certo aspettare l'ONU o accogliere tutti indiscriminatamente..

Io penso da anni l'unica via sia un vero "piano marshall" per l'Africa con l'europa che fa da traino allo sviluppo "controllato" del continente...invece stiamo lasciando quelle terre nelle mani dei cinesi..
Poi attenzione, moltissimi autorevoli studi stanno indicando come i cambiamenti climatici stanno causando vere e proprie crisi idrologiche che costringeranno nei prossimi 20 anni milioni (si si milioni, a partire da moltissimi indiani) di persone a cambiare posto emigrare perché non hanno accesso all'acqua...

Ora, invito tutti a pensare cosa può voler dire vivere in un posto dove manca l'acqua..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché la Aquarius è andata in acque libiche per prendere i migranti ? Non capisco perché se li “litigano” i migranti ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse un fake, invece è tutto vero



629 clandestini ostaggio di scafisti e fermati dalla leggi e da chi finalmente le applica


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché la Aquarius è andata in acque libiche per prendere i migranti ? Non capisco perché se li “litigano” i migranti ?



Non c'è controllo, gli scafisti sanno (probabilmente perché hanno contatti direttamente con le ong) che in un dato punto al limite delle acque territoriali libiche si trova la nave della ong che li attende, allora fanno partire il gommone alla sua volta. Se affonda le colpa è della destra cattiva, se resiste la ong carica tutti e invece di andare in Tunisia (porto più vicino) o Malta (porto più sicuro e vicino rispetto all'Italia) portano tutti in Italia.
l'Italia è un paese continentale, perfetto per permettere a molti migranti di sparire e di fare numero, l'unica cosa che veramente interessa alle ong (pagare in gran parte da soros, come ad esempio la open arms e praticamente tutte quelle spagnole) è portare qua tutti i clandestini possibili.
Leggevo una volta il programma di una ong tedesca (iuventa, quella beccata con gli scafisti mentre facevamo uno scambio) che diceva di volerli portare tutti qua perché l'Europa deve pagarla per il nazismo compiuto dagli europei e allora bisogna eliminare ogni tessuto sociale a maggioranza "nativa" europea, robe da delirio


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché la Aquarius è andata in acque libiche per prendere i migranti ? Non capisco perché se li “litigano” i migranti ?



Report, poco più di 6 mesi fa:








La Aquarius è gestita dalla Sos Méditerranée, il cui presidente Francis Vallat è a capo anche di una delle più grandi compagnie di assicurazioni marittime con sede legale alle Bermuda (paradiso fiscale) e batte bandiera di Gibilterra (paradiso fiscale).

Fonte: Wikipedia


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse un fake, invece è tutto vero



Pensano solo a queste ****....


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Report, poco più di 6 mesi fa:
> 
> La Aquarius è gestita dalla Sos Méditerranée, il cui presidente Francis Vallat è a capo anche di una delle più grandi compagnie di assicurazioni marittime con sede legale alle Bermuda (paradiso fiscale) e batte bandiera di Gibilterra (paradiso fiscale).
> 
> Fonte: Wikipedia



ok, ma non capisco i vantaggi economici di una ONG ad andare a prendere dei migranti e scaricarli in Italia ( o in un altro porto ) ci sono dei fondi europei che pagano queste ONG in base ai migranti salvati ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Report, poco più di 6 mesi fa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo degli ingenui possono credere che le ONG siano tutte organizzazioni umanitarie...seee..come no...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito : 

Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.

Estratto dai media: 

*"ad ogni membro dell'equipaggio veniva garantito un premio fisso da 800 a 200 euro, a seconda della qualifica, oltre a 50 euro a barcone pieno di migranti."*

*"Msf dichiara di aver ricevuto 9,7 milioni di euro di fondi del 5 per mille Irpef. Di questa considerevole somma, nel 2016 dichiara di aver investito 1,5 milioni di euro per «ricerca e soccorso» nel Mediterraneo"*

Perdonatemi il copia incolla. 

Quindi è palese che questa storia delle ONG sia il solito gioco di potere condotto sulle spalle di sti poveri cristi che rischiano la vita per attraversare il mare. 

La cosa che mi fa più arrabbiare è che le solite lobby radical chic usano questa storia della compassione per fare soldi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito :
> 
> Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.
> 
> ...



E gli intellettuali RC per farsi belli sui social...a parole...gente che un migrante VERO non lo ha mai "annusato" per sapere di cosa parla...e lo fa solo per luoghi comuni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E gli intellettuali RC per farsi belli sui social...a parole...gente che un migrante VERO non lo ha mai "annusato" per sapere di cosa parla...e lo fa solo per luoghi comuni..



Non dimentichiamo mail la battuta più bella di sempre : 

" Il radical chic vuole i migranti perchè gli unici stranieri con cui è entrato in contatto solo la signora delle pulizie e il giardiniere "


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito :
> 
> Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.
> 
> ...



Questo spiega anche il perché le ONG se li litigano, letteralmente.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito :
> 
> Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.
> 
> ...



Ormai il business dell'immigrazione lo considero al pari di quello della droga, in cui chi ne fa più le spese sono i "poveri" (nel senso di mentecatti) tossici comuni...in questo caso i migranti, una parte dei quali sicuramente emigra per buone ragioni, questo glielo concedo, sulla pelle dei quali si arricchiscono purtroppo una lunga serie di organizzazioni e personaggi mossi UNICAMENTE dal motivo economico.
La differenza con lo spaccio di droga è che quando si parla di migranti si può tirare in ballo la scusa della solidarietà, della sensibilità ecc..ecc.. e quindi chi lucra su queste situazioni, oltre a non fare niente di "illegale", passa pure per persona buona e compassionevole.
Questa cosa DEVE cambiare, e il prima possibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ormai il business dell'immigrazione lo considero al pari di quello della droga, in cui chi ne fa più le spese sono i "poveri" (nel senso di mentecatti) tossici comuni...in questo caso i migranti, una parte dei quali sicuramente emigra per buone ragioni, questo glielo concedo, sulla pelle dei quali si arricchiscono purtroppo una lunga serie di organizzazioni e personaggi mossi UNICAMENTE dal motivo economico.
> La differenza con lo spaccio di droga è che quando si parla di migranti si può tirare in ballo la scusa della solidarietà, della sensibilità ecc..ecc.. e quindi chi lucra su queste situazioni, oltre a non fare niente di "illegale", passa pure per persona buona e compassionevole.
> Questa cosa DEVE cambiare, e il prima possibile.



Occorre sfatare anche il mito che siano i più poveri ad emigrare, in realtà sono soggetti comunque di medio ceto, attratti dal tenore di vita occidentale, non per nulla sborsano fior di soldi che in africa gli permetterebbero di vivere oltre la soglia della povertà totale


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo mail la battuta più bella di sempre :
> 
> " Il radical chic vuole i migranti perchè gli unici stranieri con cui è entrato in contatto solo la signora delle pulizie e il giardiniere "



Esattamente


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2018)

Ancora con sta storia del "poverini".. io di gente che voleva salire sui barconi ne ho conosciuta tanta. E vi posso assicurare che sarà si o no 1% la gente che scappa da guerre o persecuzioni. L'alto 99% è gente alla ricerca dell' "Europa", vedono un loro amicone che è stato in Italia che dopo 1 anno torna nel suo paese pieni di soldi ed allora li parte la propaganda "lui era un pezzente e dopo 1 anno in Italia guarda come è tornato, io lavoro 365 giorni all'anno non posso comprami l'auto". Non sono morti di fame anzi quelli super poveri che sono veramente in miseria, non hanno i soldi per pagare gli scafisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Occorre sfatare anche il mito che siano i più poveri ad emigrare, in realtà sono soggetti comunque di medio ceto, attratti dal tenore di vita occidentale, non per nulla *sborsano fior di soldi *che in africa gli permetterebbero di vivere oltre la soglia della povertà totale



Anche questo però è un mito..
Molti si imbarcano senza aver tirato fuori nulla ma con un bel debito contratto con gli scafisti...e quando arrivano qua in qualche modo lo devono saldare..a meno che non lo facciano altri (sono certo che in periodi di "magra" gli scafisti sono proprio pagati da qualcuno per trovare i migranti e portarli qui)


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia del "poverini".. io di gente che voleva salire sui barconi ne ho conosciuta tanta. E vi posso assicurare che sarà si o no 1% la gente che scappa da guerre o persecuzioni. L'alto 99% è gente alla ricerca dell' "Europa", vedono un loro amicone che è stato in Italia che dopo 1 anno torna nel suo paese pieni di soldi ed allora li parte la propaganda "lui era un pezzente e dopo 1 anno in Italia guarda come è tornato, io lavoro 365 giorni all'anno non posso comprami l'auto". Non sono morti di fame anzi quelli super poveri che sono veramente in miseria, non hanno i soldi per pagare gli scafisti.



Si però raga, io non sono per i migranti ma non immaginiamo che un ceto medio in africa viva degnamente...probabilmente stanno in 8 su una "casa" di 25 mq e il bagno non ce l'hanno..
Servizi di qualsiasi natura pari a zero..
Delinquenza al top ovunque...

Insomma, non mi stupisce che uno che poi con la TV vede il nostro stile di vita voglia venire qui...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche questo però è un mito..
> Molti si imbarcano senza aver tirato fuori nulla ma con un bel debito contratto con gli scafisti...e quando arrivano qua in qualche modo lo devono saldare..a meno che non lo facciano altri (sono certo che in periodi di "magra" gli scafisti sono proprio pagati da qualcuno per trovare i migranti e portarli qui)



No il mito è la tua versione, te lo posso assicurare, 
quello che affermi funziona solo per le donne nigeriane o somale che vengono messe a prostituirsi, ovviamente marcate da vicino, insomma rese schiave,
Invece la tua versione funziona per l'immigrazione cinese, ma li l'intento è diverso, è finanziata direttamente dallo stato cinese, anche se ufficialmente le autorità preferiscono parlare di Triade cinese.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però raga, io non sono per i migranti ma non immaginiamo che un ceto medio in africa viva degnamente...probabilmente stanno in 8 su una "casa" di 25 mq e il bagno non ce l'hanno..
> Servizi di qualsiasi natura pari a zero..
> Delinquenza al top ovunque...
> 
> Insomma, non mi stupisce che uno che poi con la TV vede il nostro stile di vita voglia venire qui...



In Africa sarà probabilmente come dici, ma io mi riferivo più al Nordafrica che non hanno sti problemi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però raga, io non sono per i migranti ma non immaginiamo che un ceto medio in africa viva degnamente...probabilmente stanno in 8 su una "casa" di 25 mq e il bagno non ce l'hanno..
> Servizi di qualsiasi natura pari a zero..
> Delinquenza al top ovunque...
> 
> Insomma, non mi stupisce che uno che poi con la TV vede il nostro stile di vita voglia venire qui...



Vero, ma citazione di Salvini: L'Africa da noi non ci stà... e io aggiungerei anche il Sud America e la Cina


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però raga, io non sono per i migranti ma non immaginiamo che un ceto medio in africa viva degnamente...probabilmente stanno in 8 su una "casa" di 25 mq e il bagno non ce l'hanno..
> Servizi di qualsiasi natura pari a zero..
> Delinquenza al top ovunque...
> 
> Insomma, non mi stupisce che uno che poi con la TV vede il nostro stile di vita voglia venire qui...



Nessuno li biasima, ma facciano meno figli o piano piano creino una cultura, come facemmo noi a nostro tempo.

Ci sta vogliano una vita migliore, siamo in grado di dargliela? direi di no.

Funziona cosi da quando esiste l'uomo, se sei nato in un paese povero, se mi servi ti faccio venire da me che sono ricco, ma se non ti voglio, stai dove sei nato. Brutto da dire messo cosi, ma è la realtà dei fatti.

Anche io vorrei essere nato in America, invece sono nato in un paesino bergamasco, e qui sto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Africa sarà probabilmente come dici, ma io mi riferivo più al Nordafrica che non hanno sti problemi



Oddio...sei mai stato al Il Cairo? Credo nessun europeo vivrebbe come il 90% degli egiziani..

Ma guarda che anche chi parte dal nord africa arriva quasi sempre da altre zone: nigeria, somalia, costa d'avorio etc...nessuno o quasi dal nord africa viene qui col barcone, proprio perché già quella miseria è meglio che morire in mare..ma chi vive come in quei paesi, con le fogne a cielo aperto davanti casa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No il mito è la tua versione, te lo posso assicurare,
> quello che affermi funziona solo per le donne nigeriane o somale che vengono messe a prostituirsi, ovviamente marcate da vicino, insomma rese schiave,
> Invece la tua versione funziona per l'immigrazione cinese, ma li l'intento è diverso, è finanziata direttamente dallo stato cinese, anche se ufficialmente le autorità preferiscono parlare di Triade cinese.



Non so..io tipo quelli che vedo nelle spiagge mi sanno tanto di gente "arruolata"..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno li biasima, ma facciano meno figli o piano piano creino una cultura, come facemmo noi a nostro tempo.
> 
> Ci sta vogliano una vita migliore, siamo in grado di dargliela? direi di no.
> 
> ...



Verissimo, ma non è così semplice...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito :
> 
> Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.
> 
> ...



Vergognoso, assolutamente vergognoso

Capisco debbano avere dei supporti per svolgere il loro dovere, ma a questo punto è palese che fanno quel che fanno solo per gli incentivi

Compassione zero, la questione è più grande di 600 vite di cui social e media si dimenticheranno al prossimo fenomeno da baraccone







Il problema è anche chi li "salva", un "no" secco è stato giustissimo


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno li biasima, ma facciano meno figli o piano piano creino una cultura, come facemmo noi a nostro tempo.
> 
> Ci sta vogliano una vita migliore, siamo in grado di dargliela? direi di no.
> 
> ...



Ma dai non sfociamo in cazzat.
Ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di andare a vivere dove vuole, il luogo in cui nasci non ti da nessun diritto sulla terra...

Ad ogni modo, pur pensando ciò, sono d’accordo con Salvini. Son pro-immigrazione ma così no. Non possiamo essere la discarica d’Europa. Se a tutti davvero importa garantire l’immigrazione si accordassero per come gestirla, perché così non r più fattibile.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma dai non sfociamo in cazzat.
> Ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di andare a vivere dove vuole, il luogo in cui nasci non ti da nessun diritto sulla terra...
> 
> Ad ogni modo, pur pensando ciò, sono d’accordo con Salvini. Son pro-immigrazione ma così no. Non possiamo essere la discarica d’Europa. Se a tutti davvero importa garantire l’immigrazione si accordassero per come gestirla, perché così non r più fattibile.



Ca££ate? a me sembra le spari tu... vediamo se *TU STESSO* potresti andare a vivere e lavorare dove diavolo ti pare.

Scommetto non sarà cosi, ti do un anno di tempo per dimostrarmi il contrario. Baci.

Ci sentiamo il 11/06/2019 e vediamo dove sei arrivato...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> *Ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di andare a vivere dove vuole, il luogo in cui nasci non ti da nessun diritto sulla terra*...



Senza voler offendere, ma dico davvero..questa va bene per i baci perugina..ma se così fosse i confini e dunque le nazioni non avrebbero alcun senso...non avrebbero senso i controlli all'immigrazione e tutto il resto...

Esiste una tutela del territorio, anche in virtù dei sacrifici fatti per arrivarci..

Inoltre, non funziona così in nessun posto..te puoi andare quasi dove ti pare a fare il "turista" ma per vivere è ben diverso..

Dagli USA all'Australia al Canada alla Cina, ovunque non è che arrivi e ti dicono "Prego, facciamo come fosse a casa sua"..esistono regole ferree da rispettare e sanzioni pesanti per chi le infrange..altro che noi in europa..

Quindi quello che tu definisci "sacrosanto diritto" in realtà non esiste e non è nemmeno contemplato nella carta dei diritti universali dell'uomo


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Comunque aspettiamo un cenno dai porti della Corsica o della Spagna, se l'europa vuole contribuire..

Nel frattempo nuova ONG (tedesca) con 800 migranti chiede di attraccare in italia..e nuovo NO


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza voler offendere, ma dico davvero..questa va bene per i baci perugina..ma se così fosse i confini e dunque le nazioni non avrebbero alcun senso...non avrebbero senso i controlli all'immigrazione e tutto il resto...
> 
> Esiste una tutela del territorio, anche in virtù dei sacrifici fatti per arrivarci..
> 
> ...



No no, lui ha proprio parlato di ca$$ate indicando quelle che ho detto: io a gente del genere, che non sa nemmeno l' ABC della vita e del mondo toglierei pure il diritto di voto, un pò come a quelli che votavano Berlusconi alle elezioni ultime.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

*Salvini: "Altra nave di migranti ( circa 800 ) in arrivo su nave Tedesca-Olandese confermiamo che i nostri porti rimangono chiusi". *


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Altra nave di migranti ( circa 800 ) in arrivo su nave Tedesca-Olandese confermiamo che i nostri porti rimangono chiusi". *



Bene deve tenere botta e non cedere ai ricatti che sicuramente ci saranno. Primo esame e deve essere superato a tutti i costi.


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza voler offendere, ma dico davvero..questa va bene per i baci perugina..ma se così fosse i confini e dunque le nazioni non avrebbero alcun senso...non avrebbero senso i controlli all'immigrazione e tutto il resto...
> 
> Esiste una tutela del territorio, anche in virtù dei sacrifici fatti per arrivarci..
> 
> ...



In realtà esiste come diritto universale, ma capisco che possa sembrare un pensiero “estremista” anche se non lo è.

Per intenderci, pur pensando ciò, sono d’accordo con Salvini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> *In realtà esiste come diritto universale*, ma capisco che possa sembrare un pensiero “estremista” anche se non lo è.
> 
> Per intenderci, pur pensando ciò, sono d’accordo con Salvini.



Dimmi dove si trova il diritto di ogni individuo di vivere dove vuole, sinceramente non ne ricordo traccia nella dichiarazione universale dei diritti dell'uomo..


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, lui ha proprio parlato di ca$$ate indicando quelle che ho detto: io a gente del genere, che non sa nemmeno l' ABC della vita e del mondo toglierei pure il diritto di voto, un pò come a quelli che votavano Berlusconi alle elezioni ultime.



Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...

Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.

Inizio con il citare due art. dei diritti umani:
1. Ogni individuo ha diritto alla libertà di movimento e di residenza entro i confini di ogni Stato.
2. Ogni individuo ha diritto di lasciare qualsiasi paese, incluso il proprio, e di ritornare nel proprio paese.

Quindi si, come ovvio, è un diritto umano potersi spostare da un paese all'altro. Ti ripeto che, anche se difficile da ingerire, non hai nessun diritto su Bergamo dove vivi tu o io nella terra in cui vivo. I confini e le barriere sono concetti ideali. E fidati che se vuoi spostarti a vivere in America puoi farlo, come hanno fatto i nostri antenati che sono emigrati in blocco come stanno facendo adesso gli africani, e come fanno tantissime persone comuni che vogliono semplicemente vivere in America. 

Inoltre, esiste anche un altro diritto, ovvero quello al *benessere*. Perchè ovviamente trovi scandaloso che un ragazzo di 16 anni Africano possa desiderare andarsene dal suo paese degradato e addirittura trovare benessere in Europa. Gli africani possono venire in Europa solo a "sgobbare" e come dici tu "se servono".

Mi sembra che l'ABC della vita non lo conosci tu... stretto nella tua mente chiusa.

Comunque, magari adesso penserai che sia un soggetto tipo la Boldrini, ma no. Non è che siccome penso ciò (/applico i diritti umani) sono uno stupido e buonista.
Ti ripeto che sono d'accordo con Salvini, e mi fa schifo il finto buonismo della sinistra. L'immigrazione così non può continuare. E' un business sporco (architettato dalla popolazione occidentale), è traffico di esseri umani, in cui l'Italia sembra essere stato presa come "discarica" infinita. Deve esserci una regolamentazione, come esiste per noi quando vogliamo andare in altri paesi, come per loro. Perchè così non è più sostenibile, quindi per il bene Nostro e Loro, deve cambiare.

Ed è questo che chiedono anche Salvini e Di Maio, fidati che la pensano più come me che come te loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Altra nave di migranti ( circa 800 ) in arrivo su nave Tedesca-Olandese confermiamo che i nostri porti rimangono chiusi". *



Speriamo tenga duro, oggi anche il vaticano interferisce.


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi dove si trova il diritto di ogni individuo di vivere dove vuole, sinceramente non ne ricordo traccia nella dichiarazione universale dei diritti dell'uomo..



Li ho citati nel post sopra, ma se non ci credi vai a cercare su internet. Mi sembra incredibile che pensiate che non esista questo diritto 

Mi dispiace passare per un finto buonista, cosa che non sono. Provate a capire cosa intendo.


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo tenga duro, oggi anche il vaticano interferisce.



Il Vaticano se li porti a casa sua e poi parli. Possono dargli il loro 8 per mille se vogliono.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che *essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno*, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...



Io di superficiale vedo l'elencare di alcuni articoli in cui non è specificato ne il codice, ne il numero a cui sono riferiti, 

sinceramente non riesco a risalirci, comunque a naso (potrei sbagliarmi) parrebbero quelli dell UE, che ovviamente sono riferiti ai cittadini dei propri paesi membri, non certo all'immigrazione da qualsiasi parte del mondo.
In generale così elencati, fuori da un contesto determinato, non esistono e non hanno nessun senso giuridico, te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io di superficiale vedo l'elencare di alcuni articoli in cui non è specificato ne il codice, ne il numero a cui sono riferiti,
> 
> sinceramente non riesco a risalirci, comunque a naso (potrei sbagliarmi) parrebbero quelli dell UE, che ovviamente sono riferiti ai cittadini dei propri paesi membri, non certo all'immigrazione da qualsiasi parte del mondo.
> In generale così elencati, fuori da un contesto determinato, non esistono e non hanno nessun senso giuridico, te ne rendi conto?



Siamo in un forum non in tribunale, scusa se non sono stato fiscale 

Prova a concentrarti sul succo del discorso piuttosto.


----------



## evangel33 (11 Giugno 2018)

Condivido in pieno le parole di Enrico Mentana:

"Se Salvini e Toninelli avessero chiesto una riunione d'emergenza ai colleghi europei per discutere operativamente la situazione, se il premier Conte avesse chiesto un incontro immediato col capo del governo maltese, se i nostri ministri avessero lanciato l'hashtag #ognunofaccialasuaparte credo che tutti avrebbero ritenuto giuste le decisioni: per lo meno sarebbero parse appropriate a me. Invece la scelta è sembrata di chiusura ai migranti e a chi li ha soccorsi, usati come carne da disputa territoriale, per di più con una parola d'ordine che non lascia dubbi: #chiudiamoiporti. Come a dire: il problema non è la condivisione dell'emergenza, ma il fatto stesso che quelli ancora arrivino e che qualcuno ancora li soccorra."


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...



Tutto bello quanto scrivi, peccato che rappresenta un mondo dove ci sarebbero anche gli unicorni volanti.
Quello che dipingi tu è un prototipo di mondo che non esisterà mai, utopia.

Un pò come chi vorrebbe un mondo tutto benestante: aritmeticamente impossibile, per vivere noi al di sopra delle nostre possibilità ci sarà sempre una parte che vive SOTTO.

La realtà è che non si può andare dove si vuole come e quando lo si desidera: prova a presentarti al JFK di New York dicendo che vuoi semplicemente andare laggiù a vivere e lavorare, ti strapperebbero l' ESTA davanti e ti imbarcherebbero sul primo volo di ritorno.

O si va con competenze che LORO vogliono, oppure è una favola che abbiamo il diritto di andare dove vogliamo.

Ad ogni modo, non penso e non ho mai detto che chi è nato in Africa deve essere condannato ad una vita mediocre, tutt'altro, ma anzi ci si trova davanti ad un bivio:

- O si creano la loro bella vita laggiù (cosa ampiamente possibile dando loro del supporto sotto vari aspetti)

- vanno dove sono richiesti, non dove VOGLIONO andare

Siccome in Italia mi sembrano tutto tranne che richiesti, credo sia bene anche per loro non venire proprio, quando per legge i contratti di lavoro passeranno a 2/3 euro orari (ingiustizia), saremo noi ad andare a cercarli e saranno i ben accetti.


----------



## vota DC (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...


Infatti hanno pienamente diritto e se lo fanno legalmente pagano anche meno. Il fatto che il boom viene dalla Tunisia da cui c'è sempre stato un viavai dice tutto di quanta scarsa autonomia abbiano questi, ormai persino agli afghani che sono in guerra civile da quasi quarant'anni ininterrotti l'Italia concede il visto turistico.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Altra nave di migranti ( circa 800 ) in arrivo su nave Tedesca-Olandese confermiamo che i nostri porti rimangono chiusi". *



Ottimo, bene cosi.

Umanamente mi dispiace pure per quelle povere anime, ma ormai si tratta di pura tratta di esseri umani, soldi e solo soldi ci sono dietro, zero umanità e solidarietà.

Alla fine magari li accoglieremo noi, ma questo obbligherà l' Europa ad iniziare a prendere provvedimenti e fare le cose giuste.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2018)

Alla fine salvini ha preso i voti per fare queste così, non c'è da stupirsi, mi sarei stupito del contrario.


----------



## cris (11 Giugno 2018)

Sono daccordo, le ONG sono un ammasso di animali che fanno cio che fanno solo per soldi, buona parte svolgono letteralmente attivitá da scafisti. Chiaramente non è che li lasceremo in mezzo al mare, semplicemente ora l italia deve negoziare con l’Europa la gestione di questa situazione. Giusto tirare la corda un po, tanto mica muoiono sulla ONG, non ci sono particolari criticitá a detta di quelli a bordo. Quando si sarà chiarito come equamente gestire sta situazione (polonia,rep ceca, slovacchia, ungheria e ex sovietici permettendo, altrimenti se ne escano pure dall’europa e rinuncino agli incentivi continui per infrastrutture e industria che ho ben visto coi miei occhi) allora per me potremo pure farli sbarcare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

Saviano e soci stanno sbroccando come non mai. 

Io istituirei una tassa speciale per chi vuole gli immigrati. Chi è a favore lo dica e vi tassiamo di più, voglio vedere quanti accettano


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto bello quanto scrivi, peccato che rappresenta un mondo dove ci sarebbero anche gli unicorni volanti.
> Quello che dipingi tu è un prototipo di mondo che non esisterà mai, utopia.
> 
> Un pò come chi vorrebbe un mondo tutto benestante: aritmeticamente impossibile, per vivere noi al di sopra delle nostre possibilità ci sarà sempre una parte che vive SOTTO.
> ...



In America hai visto turistico di 1 anno, poi se non trovi lavoro devi andartene.
Non capisco perché li dipingi come satana... è regolamentazione.
Se ti trovi un lavoro puoi vivere in America.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok dopo aver fatto un po' di ricerca ho capito :
> 
> Le ONG prendono finanziamenti europei ( milioni di euro ) in base al numero di migranti salvati e le stesse pagano l'equipaggio per incentivarli.
> 
> ...


Beh questo spiega tutto.
Lollo la fonte qual è? E' una notizia appurata? O è una cosa della serie "tutti sappiamo che è vero, ma non ci sono le prove" ?




Heaven ha scritto:


> Li ho citati nel post sopra, ma se non ci credi vai a cercare su internet. Mi sembra incredibile che pensiate che non esista questo diritto
> 
> Mi dispiace passare per un finto buonista, cosa che non sono. Provate a capire cosa intendo.


Io penso di aver capito cosa intendi.

Ricordo di aver visto un'intervista a diversi personaggi americani. Tra le varie domande gli chiesero da dove provenissero e, mentre tutti rispondevano con la propria città, uno di questi provocatoriamente rispose "planet earth".

Il sistema in cui nasciamo è "artificiale", ragionando in termini non giudirici etc è chiaro che il luogo d'origine non ha nessun senso in merito a dove uno può vivere la sua vita. Ma ci sono delle regole, che sono quelle che stanno riportando gli altri utenti. E queste regole effettivamente restringono il raggio d'azione di una persona.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Giugno 2018)

La Repubblica senza freni
*
Dall'Aquarius: "vivevi solo per 48 ore, fate presto"*


Ci si mette pure il *sindaco di Livorno 5 stelle* che prima dà la sua disponibilità all'attracco, poi cancella il post per "non mettere in difficoltà il governo".



Leggo una cosa interessante: la decisione ultima dell'attracco o meno non spetta a Salvini, ma a *Toninelli*, che comunque stamattina ha detto *"sulla nave stanno bene".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La Repubblica senza freni
> *
> Dall'Aquarius: "vivevi solo per 48 ore, fate presto"*
> 
> ...



Il governo italiano ha mandato anche medici a bordo per verificare le condizioni di tutti e non c'è nessun problema. Se gli mancherà del cibo gli si rifornisce. Non moriranno certo di fame. Pagliacci schifosi indegni. Questo modo di fare non fa altro che aumentare la rabbia delle persone, incredibile come non se ne rendano conto, sono loro che stanno dando vita al razzismo con queste scenate isteriche


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> In America hai visto turistico di 1 anno, poi se non trovi lavoro devi andartene.
> Non capisco perché li dipingi come satana... è regolamentazione.
> Se ti trovi un lavoro puoi vivere in America.



Vedi che non c'è il diritto di vivere dove vuoi? 

E comunque, è ILLEGALE andare in USA con visto turistico e cercare lavoro, sappilo.

Parli di diritti ma avresti già infranto una legge che ti avrebbe fatto espellere dagli Stati Uniti d' America.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La Repubblica senza freni
> *
> Dall'Aquarius: "vivevi solo per 48 ore, fate presto"*
> 
> ...



Quel tumore di Calabresi le prova proprio tutte per far affondare il suo giornaletto


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Beh questo spiega tutto.
> Lollo la fonte qual è? E' una notizia appurata? O è una cosa della serie "tutti sappiamo che è vero, ma non ci sono le prove" ?



Ho semplicemente googolato " come guadagnano le ONG " e ho trovato un pò di articoli a riguardo. Ho fatto un sunto dopo un pò di letture.


----------



## Heaven (11 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Beh questo spiega tutto.
> Lollo la fonte qual è? E' una notizia appurata? O è una cosa della serie "tutti sappiamo che è vero, ma non ci sono le prove" ?
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto, ed infatti io sto dicendo che bisogna regolamentare i flussi migratori.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...



E' l'articolo 13 della Dichiarazione Universale dei Diritti Umani, firmata dai membri appartenenti all'Onu e promossa dalla stessa organizzazione come modello etico da seguire in un mondo, nel '48, dilaniato da 2 conflitti mondiali.
Questo documento non ha alcun valore giuridico nei singoli Stati sovrani.

Tra l'altro non hai colto esattamente il significato dell'articolo che citi, perchè si promuove la libertà di movimento nel proprio Stato, mentre per quanto riguarda lo spostarsi da una Nazione all'altra l'art. 14 specifica: _ogni individuo ha il diritto di cercare e di godere in altri Paesi asilo dalle persecuzioni._

Di tutti i migranti arrivati in Italia solo una percentuale irrisoria viene da Paesi in guerra o comunque in cerca di asilo politico.


----------



## James Watson (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Saviano e soci stanno sbroccando come non mai.
> 
> Io istituirei una tassa speciale per chi vuole gli immigrati. Chi è a favore lo dica e vi tassiamo di più, voglio vedere quanti accettano



Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
> E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.



Di certo non puoi bloccarle, ma regolamentarle si.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
> E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.



Questi discorsi fatalistici sono la cosa che trovo più sconvolgente. Non ho voglio di addentrarmi in discorsi lunghi perché non ne ho semplicemente voglia, mi soffermo solo su una cosa:

La sostanza del tuo discorso sarebbe " non si è mai riusciti e non ci si riuscirà mai".

Se ragionassimo così saremmo ancora a vivere nelle caverne.


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
> E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.



Qua nessuno vuole bloccare l'immigrazione.
Se un cittadino di un qualunque paese dell'Africa vuole trasferirsi in Italia, in Svizzera, negli Stati Uniti o dove preferisce è suo diritto farlo, *rispettando le leggi* del paese che ha scelto.
Andare a prendere orde di disperati in acque libiche facendo il gioco degli scafisti o per tornaconto personale di qualche ONG non è immigrazione, ma è traffico di esseri umani.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
> E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Di certo non puoi bloccarle, ma regolamentarle si.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi fatalistici sono la cosa che trovo più sconvolgente. Non ho voglio di addentrarmi in discorsi lunghi perché non ne ho semplicemente voglia, mi soffermo solo su una cosa:
> 
> La sostanza del tuo discorso sarebbe " non si è mai riusciti e non ci si riuscirà mai".
> 
> Se ragionassimo così saremmo ancora a vivere nelle caverne.



No davvero, qualcuno paragona i sistemi di controllo odierni a quelli dei secoli precedenti?

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, troppa gente vive su Marte (io stesso magari su alcune cose eh) e non ha capito pienamente la realtà in cui viviamo da vari punti di vista.

Comparando al calcio, un pò come quelli che con la nostra situazione attuale chiedono e danno per fattibili allenatori da 10 milioni all'anno e attaccanti da 15.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Le tasse per questo le paghiamo già, grazie.
> E non è questione di volere o non volere, significa semplicemente prendere atto della realtà. Perché se pensate di poter bloccare l'immigrazione, mi dovreste prima spiegare come mai l'uomo non sia mai riuscito a sottrarsi ai fenomeni migratori nei secoli precedenti.



Questa è migrazione "forzata", lo sappiamo benissimo entrambi. 
Molti Paesi africani provano a combatterla con informazione diffusa, visto che è appurato che si stia tagliando le gambe alle loro società privandoli della classe media in giovane età per arricchire organizzazioni malavitose spesso colluse con organi di stato locali, oltre ovviamente ai soliti Europeisti della domenica con ingenti ricchezze nei paradisi fiscali delle ex colonie britanniche.

Per quanto riguarda l'immigrazione moderna basta citare Bauman ed Appadurai: costoro avevano già predetto la nascita di una società globalizzata e multietnica, senza punti di riferimenti, basata su un agognato modello consumistico fine a se stesso che adombra la visione complessiva della realtà in cui si vive, rendendoci protagonisti di un mondo artificiale costruito sulle nostre speranze indotte ed individualistiche, ben lontane dalla realtà, come una sorta di mondo "immaginato" privo di diritto. Su questo spingono i trafficanti di uomini, l'Europa è l'Eldorado da vendere, così splendente e luminoso da obbligarci a perder tutto pur di raggiungerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

*Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Brindiamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Ottimo, ora tutte le navi in spagna e abbiamo risolto il problema


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io di superficiale vedo l'elencare di alcuni articoli in cui non è specificato ne il codice, ne il numero a cui sono riferiti,
> 
> sinceramente non riesco a risalirci, comunque a naso (potrei sbagliarmi) parrebbero quelli dell UE, che ovviamente sono riferiti ai cittadini dei propri paesi membri, non certo all'immigrazione da qualsiasi parte del mondo.
> In generale così elencati, fuori da un contesto determinato, non esistono e non hanno nessun senso giuridico, te ne rendi conto?



Mi spiace che sposti la questione sul piano di cose che evidentemente non conosci..

Non basta fare copia incolla di articoli presi a caso dalla dichiarazione dei diritti universali dell'uomo senza conoscerne il significato reale e la loro ispirazione...
Citi due articoli, che infatti sono ben distinti tra loro dividendo proprio la possibilità di muoversi entro i confini dello stesso stato (garantito a qualsiasi cittadino vi risieda legalmente) e invece il poter uscire e entrare da un paese che infatti non è vietato a nessuno ma riguarda appunto il non poter vietare il rientro in patria...
ma la presenza su qualsiasi suolo di uno straniero (ovvero che non ha la cittadinanza di quello stato) è SEMPRE regolata dalla giurisdizione DOMESTICA di uno stato..

Quindi non intavolare discussioni su cose che non sai..

Se fosse vero quello che affermi (e non lo è, te lo assicuro) i confini di ogni nazione non avrebbero senso e nemmeno gli accordi dell'UE (sulla libera circolazione dei *cittadini Europei*)raggiunti dopo decenni di discussioni


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Ancora una volta ha vinto quello staterello canaglia chiamato Malta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Tutta vostra.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



ahahahahahahaha ora questi passano per buoni samaritani.

Bene cosi, l'importante è che ora non molliamo, anche con la prossima nave stessa cosa: blocco totale

Vediamo se si stancano prima di fare i salvatori o di accogliere gli immigrati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...





Heaven ha scritto:


> In America hai visto turistico di 1 anno, poi se non trovi lavoro devi andartene.
> Non capisco perché li dipingi come satana... è regolamentazione.
> Se ti trovi un lavoro puoi vivere in America.



Vedi che parli di nuovo di cose che non sai?
Se entri in America con visto turistico e vieni per caso assunto da qualcuno se ti beccano lui passa dei guai infiniti e tu vieni espulso e non puoi mai più tornare negli States..
Se anche trovassi lavoro finché sei lì devi OBBLIGATORIAMENTE uscire dagli stati uniti rientrando nel tuo paese di origine, ricevere quindi il contratto si assunzione (in cui chi ti assume deve anche spiegare perché assume uno straniero al posto di un americano ndr.) e a quel punto procurarti un visto lavorativo e a quel punto puoi rientrare in America..ah, nota che quel visto anche se lavori va rinnovato periodicamente e se per caso perdi il lavoro e rimani disoccupato a scadenza decade e te ne devi andare di nuovo (se rimani in america sei lì illegalmente quindi perseguibile)

Ma cosa credete, che davvero potete andare dove vi pare e fare quello che volete? Ringraziate che all'interno dell'UE vi potete muovere liberamente..è già quello un miracolo

PS: sennò puoi sperare di vincere una green card...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Va bene, avrei volentieri preferito non continuare ancora, ma visto che insulti...
> 
> Capisco che essendo un pensiero poco superficiale non tutti lo capiranno, ma provo a spiegarti.
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Ah, adesso si? Chissà come mai......


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Ovviamente è una mossa politica: con il rischio elezioni alle porte Sanchez acquisisce visibilità dopo il recente ribaltone ai danni di Rajoy per il processo Gürtel. Potrebbe essere un boomerang anche per lui comunque.

Intanto Salvini si gode una grande vittoria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Ovviamente Sanchez è del Partito Socialista Operaio Spagnolo e vuole fare la sua figura.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



Che bello, speriamo che non ci ripensino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è una mossa politica: con il rischio elezioni alle porte Sanchez acquisisce visibilità dopo il recente ribaltone ai danni di Rajoy per il processo Gürtel. Potrebbe essere un boomerang anche per lui comunque.
> 
> Intanto Salvini si gode una grande vittoria.



E' chiaro che è una manovra elettorale, ma sarà un boomerang gigantesco nel breve/medio termine. Bisogna sfruttare proprio questa occasione e mandarli tutti in Spagna. D'altronde li vogliono no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Il problema è che ne sta già arrivando un'altra da 800, questa volta una ONG della culona... vediamo se la Spagna sarà ancora "ospitale".


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che è una manovra elettorale, ma sarà un boomerang gigantesco nel breve/medio termine. Bisogna sfruttare proprio questa occasione e mandarli tutti in Spagna. D'altronde li vogliono no?



Molto ha fatto anche la bordata sparata da un ministro degli interni che dice apertamente che la spagna difende i confini con le armi (ed è vero, a Melilla ci stanno le recinzioni lunghe chilometri alte 5 metri dove ti sparano a vista..altro che la nave che non facciamo attraccare noi..)


----------



## James Watson (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi fatalistici sono la cosa che trovo più sconvolgente. Non ho voglio di addentrarmi in discorsi lunghi perché non ne ho semplicemente voglia, mi soffermo solo su una cosa:
> 
> La sostanza del tuo discorso sarebbe " non si è mai riusciti e non ci si riuscirà mai".
> 
> Se ragionassimo così saremmo ancora a vivere nelle caverne.



Non si è mai riusciti e non si riuscirà mai a fermare l'immigrazione. Regolamentarla in maniera diversa, quello sì, e posso anche essere d'accordo. Il problema sono le intenzioni, perché chi mi viene a dire che Salvini fermerà gli immigrati è solo un illuso. E non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, perché in molti votano salvini per questo.


----------



## James Watson (11 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questa è migrazione "forzata", lo sappiamo benissimo entrambi.
> Molti Paesi africani provano a combatterla con informazione diffusa, visto che è appurato che si stia tagliando le gambe alle loro società privandoli della classe media in giovane età per arricchire organizzazioni malavitose spesso colluse con organi di stato locali, oltre ovviamente ai soliti Europeisti della domenica con ingenti ricchezze nei paradisi fiscali delle ex colonie britanniche.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'immigrazione moderna basta citare Bauman ed Appadurai: costoro avevano già predetto la nascita di una società globalizzata e multietnica, senza punti di riferimenti, basata su un agognato modello consumistico fine a se stesso che adombra la visione complessiva della realtà in cui si vive, rendendoci protagonisti di un mondo artificiale costruito sulle nostre speranze indotte ed individualistiche, ben lontane dalla realtà, come una sorta di mondo "immaginato" privo di diritto. Su questo spingono i trafficanti di uomini, l'Europa è l'Eldorado da vendere, così splendente e luminoso da obbligarci a perder tutto pur di raggiungerlo.



Qui tutti che parlano di immigrazione, ce ne fosse uno che ha mai sentito parlare del virus del mosaico della cassava.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier spagnolo Sanchez: "La Aquarius la accettiamo noi"*



E con questo, Salvini se li porta a casa tutti.
Nei prossimi sondaggi avrà minimo 2-3% in piu


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Qui tutti che parlano di immigrazione, ce ne fosse uno che ha mai sentito parlare del virus del mosaico della cassava.



Questa è esattamente la tipica risposta supponente da intellettuale di sinistra: pochi argomenti appena accennati per non rischiare il confronto e tanta, troppa, voglia di liquidare con alterigia.

Ma va bene così, del resto oggi Fico si trovava in una baraccopoli calabrese per ammirare una delle meraviglie del Sud.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi continuate la discussione qui:
http://www.milanworld.net/salvini-v...-paga-stessa-cosa-per-altre-navi-vt63546.html

Grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non si è mai riusciti e non si riuscirà mai a fermare l'immigrazione. Regolamentarla in maniera diversa, quello sì, e posso anche essere d'accordo. Il problema sono le intenzioni, perché chi mi viene a dire che Salvini fermerà gli immigrati è solo un illuso. E non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, perché in molti votano salvini per questo.





James Watson ha scritto:


> Qui tutti che parlano di immigrazione, ce ne fosse uno che ha mai sentito parlare del virus del mosaico della cassava.



Si ma vedi il punto è che ogni tanto si deve passare alle maniere forti proprio perché se tutti ragionano col "si dovrebbe" "si potrebbe" finisce che nessuno affronta mai davvero il problema..

Allora ad un certo punto serve una presa di posizione forte, difficile e magari ingiusta..però qualcuno deve avere il coraggio di alzare la voce...

Inutile andare avanti come da anni e anni solo a parole...l'europa a parole da anni dice che ci hanno lasciati soli e poi però nei fatti se ne sbatte...

Inutile poi andare a fare le commemorazioni a Lampedusa se muoiono 500 persone..c'era Salvini allora? Da inizio 2018 sono morte 750 persone nel mediterraneo, nonostante tutti gli sforzi profusi...allora si può dire che va ambiata la politica?


----------



## James Watson (12 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questa è esattamente la tipica risposta supponente da intellettuale di sinistra: pochi argomenti appena accennati per non rischiare il confronto e tanta, troppa, voglia di liquidare con alterigia.
> 
> Ma va bene così, del resto oggi Fico si trovava in una baraccopoli calabrese per ammirare una delle meraviglie del Sud.



Ma supponente de che?
Basta farsi due ricerche sul fenomeno dell'immigrazione irlandese negli stati uniti alla fine dell'800. Se uno ha un minimo di cervello, si rende conto che le cause dell'immigrazione non sono semplici e non possono essere derubiate semplicemente al "qualcuno gli racconta che l'europa è un paradiso". Non sento mai, MAI fare un'analisi seria e un minimo approfondita sui pulling factor.
In questo senso mi si dovrebbe spiegare quale sarebbe la differenza tra un africano che, subendo una carestia (ad esempio come quelle causate dal virus che ti ho citato sopra) decide di lasciare la sua terra per un posto in cui può almeno SPERARE di avere da mangiare e un'italiano come me che dopo anni di ricerca scientifica si trasferisce a fare sempre ricerca negli Stati Uniti.
E non mi si venga a rispondere che "noi lavoriamo" perché nell'azienda di mio fratello c'è da 20 anni un operaio albanese che si fa il mazzo almeno il doppio di quelli italiani. Al Capone, tra l'altro, non mi pare fosse musulmano.


----------



## James Watson (12 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma vedi il punto è che ogni tanto si deve passare alle maniere forti proprio perché se tutti ragionano col "si dovrebbe" "si potrebbe" finisce che nessuno affronta mai davvero il problema..
> 
> Allora ad un certo punto serve una presa di posizione forte, difficile e magari ingiusta..però qualcuno deve avere il coraggio di alzare la voce...
> 
> ...



Appunto per questo motivo, il signor Matteo Salvini, ministro dell'interno, invece di andare a fare le pagliacciate in Sicilia, dovrebbe stare nel suo ufficio, alzando la cornetta e chiamando il collega degli esteri e quello dei rapporti con l'europa, recandosi ai vertici con l'unione europea, a parlare di accordi e revisione dei trattati perché per la cronaca io (e te) lo paghiamo per quello, non per andare a fare lo sceriffo di nottingham a lampedusa.
Lui stava in sicilia a fare i comizi, intanto in europa.......


----------

